
Google invests $1B into Lyft - moritzplassnig
https://www.axios.com/google-invests-1-billion-into-lyft-2498537658.html
======
yohui
Also being discussed in the thread "Alphabet’s CapitalG Leads $1B Round in
Lyft":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15508603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15508603)

------
gervase
Most conversation on this topic is occurring in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15508603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15508603)

------
moritzplassnig
@Mods: Please mark as dead

